
Nvidia's “infinite resolution” patent could be a game changer - vezycash
https://www.neowin.net/news/nvidias-infinite-resolution-patent-could-be-a-game-changer
======
goodmachine
Here's the patent

[http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?docid=20180158227](http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?docid=20180158227)

Here's the prior art from a SIGGRAPH (2011) paper

[https://johanneskopf.de/publications/pixelart/](https://johanneskopf.de/publications/pixelart/)

What am I missing here?

------
vezycash
Shouldn't jpgs be generated per device (from SVGs) for performance reasons?

